

AT&T Broadband Metering Is Shoddy And They Know It - GrandMasterBirt
http://www.crunchgear.com/2011/03/24/att-broadband-metering-is-shoddy-and-they-know-it/

======
noonespecial
It is likely that their tracking systems are working just fine from their
perspective. The customer is paying for all of the bytes that go back and
forth from malicious port scans, ping sweeps, and the like. This might not
show up on your gee-whiz windows app that tracks your pc's usage and its
possible that this may not even show up on the south side of your cabls/dsl
router but you can bet that your DSLAM/Cable head-end is measuring every byte,
rejected or otherwise.

Over the course of a month, this can mean significant data transferred that
you never see as "traffic".

------
GrandMasterBirt
What strikes me most about this story is the ATT response. True this is not
wireless.

2% of users use 20% of the bandwidth, so they claim that it is only fair to
charge. Which is fine.

However the price mentioned is actually what really hits me. $10 for 50GB
bandwidth. True its over inflated, BUT the price is not so bad. 20 cents per
gigabyte seems like a major profit margin however when comparing to verizon's
$10 for 1-3gb (can't remember) per month for the chrome notebook wireless
internet service the prices are pretty good. Granted the price is for
broadband.

What I think is that we can use these numbers to justify that ATT & Verizon
are going nuts when it comes to pricing their wireless & wired caps.

